# RnB Diamond Reference Interconnect



## bender13

Just got my 12 inch diamond reference mini-to-mini and I am absolutely floored by it! I know I haven't burned it in, but putting it into my system of a SR-71 with Sensaphonics has allowed me to hear things that I never knew existed - right away. Wow! For anyone out there who doubts that cables don't matter, take one listen and start saving your pennies for this cable. Just spectacular.


----------



## Czilla9000

Is it made out of diamonds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?

 FYI - Diamond conducts heat better than silver.


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bender13* 
_Just got my 12 inch diamond reference mini-to-mini and I am absolutely floored by it! I know I haven't burned it in, but putting it into my system of a SR-71 with Sensaphonics has allowed me to hear things that I never knew existed - right away. Wow! For anyone out there who doubts that cables don't matter, take one listen and start saving your pennies for this cable. Just spectacular._

 

I've got the 8" RA cable and it's a great cable. I'll be writing a review of in the near future. I've been using it with both my SR-71 and AE-1. Right out of the box, it locked in really well with the SR-71 though the AE-1 took a run time on the new cable to really lock in. After a bit of run-in though, they are both equally good. What I found impressed me most with adding this cable to the SR-71 system was the sudden appearance of blackness which has always been a hallmark of Ray's amps like the HR-2. Until I got the Diamond class mini into the system I really didn't notice what I would consider blackness. With the new interconnect, I hear blackness!


----------



## bahamaman

Great to hear such positive feedback, having just placed my order for one of RnB180's Diamond Class minis this past weekend!


----------



## bender13

Well, after a couple of more hours under my belt, I just think it keeps getting better. Just a really nice mellow sound. And I totally agree that the black is just getting blacker. Really impressive.


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bahamaman* 
_Great to hear such positive feedback, having just placed my order for one of RnB180's Diamond Class minis this past weekend!_

 

I think you're going to like it a lot. For the last couple of years I've been using a really awful looking 1/8" to 1/8" interconnect that Xin made for me for $10 or $15. While it's about the worst looking cable I have ever seen and totally redefines the term "ghetto," it has also set a standard for neutrality and sound quality that none of the other cables I have tried has matched. I have tried pretty much everything out there to find one that I could replace it with since everyone who sees it immediately laughs at it, but the truth is that none of the other ones I have tried were as good as Xin's ugly little cable and the prices have been way more than I would pay unless I really liked the cable. Well, 5 minutes after plugging this one in, I knew I had finally found the "right" cable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck and enjoy the cable when it gets there!


----------



## gpalmer

Did anyone have any further impressions? I'm kind of curious how you like them now that they've had a little more usage!


----------



## Voltron

Anybody with the Diamond Reference ever own the RnB180 Gold Reference, or even have both right now? I would love to hear some comparisons for the SM3 and/or SR-71. Thanks.


----------



## bahamaman

I'm in the process of burning in my just-received Dimaond Class mini-to-mini. Initial impressions? Build quality is nothing short of phenomenal. The quality of the materials is second to none, and it is apparent that great care has been taken by the builder. 

 Sonic impressions to follow!


----------



## JzzMaTzz

I sent RnB several PM's about purchasing a cable, never got a reply


----------



## darkless

RnB180 is very busy. If he hasn't replied within a day or two, just shoot him another PM


----------



## RnB180

Hi, 

 Sorry about that, I sometimes I receive more then 50 messages a day between email and head fi, a lot times I get the same questions, and I may accidentally skip a message thinking Ive already replied.
 I sincerely apologize for this, if I do not respond within a day or two, please swing me another PM, persistance pays off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once again, I am sincerely sorry if I do not respond, it is not intentional, Just been very busy lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JzzMattzz, I will search through my pm history for your question, please forgive me, in no way did I mean to ignore you intentionally.

 God bless!


----------



## JzzMaTzz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Hi, 

 Sorry about that, I sometimes I receive more then 50 messages a day between email and head fi, a lot times I get the same questions, and I may accidentally skip a message thinking Ive already replied.
 I sincerely apologize for this, if I do not respond within a day or two, please swing me another PM, persistance pays off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once again, I am sincerely sorry if I do not respond, it is not intentional, Just been very busy lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JzzMattzz, I will search through my pm history for your question, please forgive me, in no way did I mean to ignore you intentionally.

 God bless!_

 


 Got your pm today, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## bahamaman

I've just finished putting some hours on my new Diamond Class mini and the following are my impressions, comparing it to the white mini to mini that comes with the Pocket Dock.

 What I have found (and in fact what I hoped to find) is that the Diamond Class has had a noticeable impact on the amount of detail I'm hearing and has tightened up the bottom end in a palpable way.

 Let me explain. For portable use, I have some UE-5cs and, as good as they are, I have found that the bass is sometimes just too much - that they're just a tad out of balance (to my ears). What the Diamond seems to have accomplished is to tighten up the bass and bring out some nice detail in the mids and highs. An improvement, of that there is little doubt.

 As I earlier said, the quality of the Diamond Class is exceptional, and RnB180 great to deal with.


----------



## guyverl

Damn you RnB180. I leave headfi for a few weeks and I find a Diamond reference interconnect???

 Oh dear...the brain is starting to wonder whether Diamond and Gold reference comparisons will soon be in order...

 Hmm... must resist, I love my Gold reference so much!!


----------



## ShaolinRasta

I've just spent much of this weekend listening to my new White Diamond 12" RA mini-mini interconnect. Most of my time was spent under conditions representative of anticipated future usage -- that is, on the subway using a 4th gen 20GB iPod as a source, pocketdock line out to a Shellbrook Mini Signature and Shure e4s. I brought along my Sik Ram Din for comparison purposes.

 Let me preface my comments with the observation that I was close to giving away my iPod before I got the portable amp. Even with the IEMs, I was really disappointed with the lack of body and oomph generated by the iPod, even with everything ripped at 320 AAC (and some select CDs with Apple Lossless). I found myself dialing up the volume really high to compensate. Introducing the Sik Ram Din and amp into the equation resulted in a tremendous improvement -- on a scale of 1 to 100, with 1 being iPod headphone out with stock buds and 50 being iPod headphone out with e4s, using line out to the amp and e4s got the rig up to somewhere in the 80-85 range. While I felt that was acceptable for my subway commute, I was hoping that the Diamond would improve it even more. It exceeded my expectations -- I now rate my portable rig a 90, a good 5% to 10% improvement due to RnB180's cable. I found that perceived improvements varied from track to track, with no discernable difference at all on poorly recorded material and easily heard improvements on properly mastered tracks with significant dynamic range. I'm hoping further burn-in keeps improving the sound more and more -- even if it doesn't, I'm well pleased with the investment.

 With about 20 hours of burn-in so far, the Diamond has proved to be extremely detailed -- I didn't think the Sik Ram Din had a veiled sound previously, but swapping out the cables back and forth definitely revealed greater clarity and an extra layer of vibrancy from the Diamond. Test tracks included Tori Amos' Talula from "Boys for Pele", Ali Farka Toure & Toumani Diabate's Mamadou Boutiquier from "In the Heart of the Moon" and Jude's Rick James from "No One is Really Beautiful". Overall, I found that other reviewers are absolutely right -- blacks are blacker, bass is tighter, and highs are crystal clear and more detailed. In addition, the volume is significantly increased through the Diamond, so I dialed it down. Then I dialed it down even more -- perhaps the biggest compliment I can give the cable is that I found myself listening at lower volumes than I do using the Sik Ram Din, with greater satisfaction. [I started listening to Patricia Barber's "Cafe Blue" intending to swap out cables, but got so deep into it that I just kept listening.]

 When I got home tonight, I swapped out the iPod for my vintage Sony D-303 using line out. Man, that's how portable music ought to sound! Unfortunately, I don't have another mini-mini interconnect to compare the Diamond to, but I'm confident it more than holds its own against all comers. I highly recommend RnB180's work to anyone looking to tweak their rig.


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* 
_Did anyone have any further impressions? I'm kind of curious how you like them now that they've had a little more usage!_

 

I've had the opportunity to use one in my system over the last week, and will be posting more detailed impressions soon. But it's absolutely astonishing the level of clarity, detail, resolution...every bit as the word "Diamond" would describe. It is very much a reference quality cable that anyone seeking the very best should appreciate. It has my highest recommendation.


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guyverl* 
_Oh dear...the brain is starting to wonder whether Diamond and Gold reference comparisons will soon be in order...

 Hmm... must resist, I love my Gold reference so much!!_

 

I'm sorry to break the news to you guyverl...but I also had a Gold Reference in my system during the same period and while it offers up a beautifully warm sound, the Diamond bests it in all other areas where warmth is not the primary concern. So it looks like it may be time for an upgrade and keep up with the Jones'!


----------



## RnB180

ShaolinRasta,
 glad to hear. connections can limit a systems full potential. Im glad you are happy with the results.

 Enjoy the music!
 God bless,
 myo


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* 
_I've had the opportunity to use one in my system over the last week, and will be posting more detailed impressions soon. But it's absolutely astonishing the level of clarity, detail, resolution...every bit as the word "Diamond" would describe. It is very much a reference quality cable that anyone seeking the very best should appreciate. It has my highest recommendation._

 

Yeah, I was on a plane to and from Florida this weekend and got to compare it against my previous reference. It really was amazing how much the sound improved with the Diamond Class Mini. It didn't really seem to impose it's signature on the equipment (Panasonic DVD-LA95 and HeadAmp AE-1), it just got out of their way and let the music flow.


----------



## Oliver :)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShaolinRasta* 
_I didn't think the Sik Ram Din had a veiled sound previously, but swapping out the cables back and forth definitely revealed greater clarity and an extra layer of vibrancy from the Diamond. Test tracks included Tori Amos' Talula from "Boys for Pele"_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShaolinRasta* 
_[I started listening to Patricia Barber's "Cafe Blue" intending to swap out cables, but got so deep into it that I just kept listening.]_

 

How come you know about my testing material? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Seriously, Talula is one of if not *the* first track I tend to throw at new equipment. It separates the men from the boys... 
 So we are all supposed to invest in this cable, eh? Well ok, but first things first, I am still waiting for Turbo to receive his docking connector materials so I may get one from him. Not much use adding this to my length of inferior Sik din.


----------



## courierdriver

I just received my 18-inch version, of the new Diamond-Mini-Reference. If you have an MP-3-player, a portable-amp, and headphones (any headphones!)...you need to own this cable!

 I bought this off myo's ebay-listing, and had him fab-up the length to my needs. It took about a month to get up-here to Canada (not-unreasonable, in my-opinion; considering he asks for at-least 7-days build-time...and I ordered just-as Xmas was approaching...a busy-time, at the post-office). 

 My box (a little-smaller than one-of-those little cubes of Kleenex) arrived-today; containing a smaller, bubble-wrapped, beautiful-black-and-shiny cardboard box with a silver-ribbon tied in a bow around-it. On the box's top, was an attractive silver-sticker, bearing these-words, in an attractive-script:

 RnB Audio
 Genuine Hi Fi Interconnect
 Hand Crafted and Inspected
 By Myo Kong

 Upon-removing the ribbon, and opening the black-box, I found the cable inside an anti-static, resealable bag.

 I mention all-this, simply because I was impressed-by the care taken to package the cable. Much-care was taken, to make-sure it arrived-safely. Not only-that; but the look-of the package containing the cable-itself, made me feel like I was about to discover something really-good, inside.

 Upon opening the anti-static bag, I discovered an impressively-constructed mini-interconnect. The straight-plugs I requested, were sturdy and looked-great; with monogrammed "RnBAudio"-plugs, each indicating "source", and "amplifier". The cable is obviously directional; so make sure, if you buy-one, to properly connect-it to your components. The outer-look, of the cable, resembles-that-of a snake, and similar in appearance to high-end home-audio interconnects, from Vampire-Audio, and perhaps-others I may-not be familier-with. If you look-at the cable under certain light-conditions, the jacket reflects the light, in a pattern that appears as-if the cable has a diamond-coating. Very-cool!

 Visual-presentation aside, the most important-thing, when you invest-in a cable of this-quality, is the-sound. The Diamond Reference Mini improves it...in-spades! I have been listening to it in my portable-rig, for about 3-hours, now (break-in time is about 200-hours), but I can honestly-say that since I plugged-it into my setup, the improvement has been incredible! The detail in the midrange and trebel, is noticeable immediately, and the bass is fast, tight, and detailed. As many before-me have already-stated; the cable provides for a convincing-soundstage, amidst a black, noiseless-background. Depending on the quality-of the recording, the cable reveals all it's merits; and it's-flaws, if poorly recoded, or downloaded. But even-with files downloaded at 128-mps, the Diamond-Reference Mini never made the music sound harsh, grainy, or bright. 

 Now, I have to mention-this: I make these-comments...all based on a system comprised-of a Creative Zen-Micro MP-3-player, Shellbrook Labs Mini-Head Signature, the Diamond-Reference-mini...and a 20-plus-year-old, set-of Sony Turbo-2 headphones!!! These headphones were purchased to replace an old-pair-of 'phones from a Walkman cassette-player; and I keep returning to them, as my budget-reference.

 I think that pretty-much says-it-all. I recently sold my $7000 home-audio system (as a result-of a move-to a small, 1-bedroom apartment, with poor-acoustics); so I have had exposure-to good-gear. I am now on a quest to find the best, budget head-gear, I-can. I used to own Shure E5-c's, but couldn't-find a good-fit, for these earplugs. The prospect-of spending another $300 for custom earmolds, didn't appeal to-me...so I sold-them; in favour-of a set-of Grado SR-125's. I can't wait till they come...but until they do, I can live with the cans I've got!

 Which is precisely the point I'm trying to-make: Even-if you are using the stock headphones that came with your MP-3-player, or your portable CD-player...this-cable provides a noticeable audible-improvement; and not by a small-factor either. If you already own a high-quality set-of cans (insert any good-name, here...Sennheiser, Grado, AKG, Beyerdynamic, Shure, Etyomic, Ultimate Ears, etc.) , and a good-amp; and you need a mini-cable to connect-it all-together; the Diamond Referece Mini will elevate your sound-quality to a level you never thought-possible. This is the ULTIMATE "cable-guy"! You really aren't hearing all the music, without-it.

 If you happen to read-this, myo; feel-free to reprint-it, with my-permission. Oh, and by-the-way...I saw the pics of your Grado's, with the detatchable cable-mods. I will be contacting-you soon; to see-if you can perform your cable-voodoo (LOL!) on my new-cans. Peace!

 TOM


----------



## courierdriver

PS- I'm now into about 6-hours of burn-in, on the cable, and it keeps getting-better! I have been listening to everything; from Rap, Rock, Pop, and Blues (my-fav!); and I'm about-to rip some Jazz CD's into WAV...a little Cannon-Ball Adderley, some Dave Brubeck, Holly-Cole, Di-Krall...and maybe some Miles (from Bluenote).

 Reason for this? My $20, 20-year-old Sony Turbo-2's really do-have a soundstage! Un-freakin'-believable! Everyone who owns an Ipod, or any MP-3-player, should have one-of these cables connected-to an-amp. You just can't-stop listening to music, with this-cable. I'm blown-away!


----------



## RnB180

Hi there,

 Im glad you are enjoying the cable. Im also glad it made it over there safe and sound.
 I was surprised to see this thread up again. 


 I was experiencing supply shipment delays during the holiday season. I am sorry for anyone that has to wait 2-3 weeks, which is the current turn around time I am telling everyone at the moment.. Unfortunately it is out of my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I appreciate your patience greatly, thank you.

 I currently do not offer Grado detach mods unfortunately. 

 enjoy the music,
 God bless
 myo


----------



## Trigeek

I will add my thumbs up to this cable as well. At first I thought that this cable was a little too laid back, but that was probably because I was listening to a "too bright" cable prior. Went on vacation w/ my 5G ipod, RnB Diamond mini-mini, turbo-dock, SR-71 and ER-4S's... Needless to say I returned in love w/ this set-up. It just immerses you in the music... with everything I listened to... pure magic. When I swap in another cable, the magic goes away. A real winner.


----------



## slwiser

Myo

 I just received my Black Diamond Reference mini 8" cable with upgraded connectors this afternoon. 

 Yes, you can hear the sound to be more clear than even the excellent Headphile BlackSilver cable I was using right out of the box. Where can it go from here. 

 This is another component in the train of sound....You have to hear it to believe it.... Beautiful packaging, you can tell that much care went into the production of this component.

 Thanks again...


----------



## RnB180

glad you enjoy it. Its top offering for a reason


----------



## animalsrush

Gplamer : How does this cable work with AE-1 . I am using blue dragon .. Will this improve sound over blue dragon


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *animalsrush* 
_Gplamer : How does this cable work with AE-1 . I am using blue dragon .. Will this improve sound over blue dragon_

 

It works very nicely with the AE-1. It just gets out of the way and let's the electronics be themselves just as it does with the Hornet and the SR-71. It's been quite a while since I tried the blue dragon (long before the AE-1 was available) so I can't really post any detailed impressions on the blue dragon or what the differences were but the blue dragon wasn't "magic" to me. It seemed like a nice cable and well worth the money but it didn't interest me enough to buy one. The diamond class mini is the first mini cable I've heard that I would buy and endorse. I would think it's money well spent!


----------



## animalsrush

Thanks for the reply. I will place my order soon


----------



## JakeAmes

Just received my new 6" right angled Studio series mini cable and 3' Studio series right angle mini to RCA cable.

 Beautiful stuff!! I had my Zen Micro handy so interconnected my new Xin SuperMini3 and ER4P's and noted an immediate improvement in clarity in the sound. A bit later I ran my JB3 through the RCA cable into my home system and again noted improved clarity. This with no burn in! Knowing it will improve upon this new quality level makes me one happy guy 

 Thank you Myo, your products are, simply put, things of immense beauty and of the highest quality! Terrific service too!

 cheers,
 jake


----------



## KB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JzzMaTzz* 
_I sent RnB several PM's about purchasing a cable, never got a reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


 I am having a very hard time locating a good Mini to Mini cable from makers here at Head-Fi. 

 Cletus


----------



## animalsrush

Just PM Rnb180 and he will get back to you. I got replies to my question within a day. I placed an order for the black diamond cable yesterday


----------



## Tbln

After trying out a host of different cables for my portable rig, I have found the Diamond to be the best match for every one of the portables amps I have used it with. 
 This result has been consistent across different portables (SR71, Hornet, PortaphileV2 & Xin SM3) and headphones.
 What do I like about it? 
 Neutral (no added warmth here), grain free and extended on both ends of the frequency range. The fact that the cable is well made, flexible and looks good is a bonus.
 I believe my search for the ideal cable has ended.
 Good job Myo!


----------



## rab10

I am also searching for a new interconnect.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *animalsrush* 
_Will this improve sound over blue dragon_

 

Cool we can mention other cables! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Funny thing, my Zu Pivot RCA to Mini Stereo plug is my prefered cable right now. Sparkle clear highs, well defined mids, and glorious bass. I also have a mini to mini Zu Pivot and compared to my Mini to RCA Zu Pivot, the mini-mini sounds warm and not as sparkly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can Anybody compare/contrast the RnB Diamond Reference Interconnect with the Zu Pivot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far from this thread I like what I am reading about the RnB Diamond Reference Interconnect. Thanks!


----------



## RnB180

I believe munkong has both the Zu and Diamond.


----------



## DeeJayBump

I can no longer resist. 

 I've placed my order for a Mini to RCA version of the Diamond Reference.


----------



## RnB180

Hi the diamond mini to RCA was a very difficult cable Ive been working on, I have received numerous requests for the past few months about such a cable. I had to figure the best length for portable applications and still maintain flexibility at such ridiculously short lengths. The cable is complete, but not ready for public sale. I apologize for the wait and apologize to those that have been inquiring. I have only agreed to release two units for now, which have already been paid and reserved. I did not expect the two units to move so fast.

 Please keep an eye on mall fi in the future for any other further interest, I will post a new mall fi ad when I am ready to release with price, lengths and options. until then, these are hush hush to the general public.

 Thanks!
 God bless,
 myo


----------



## munkong

look at this link :
http://www.thaisecondhand.com/_board...EL3818636.html

 I sale it at the secondhand shop

 Zu pivot is a good mini to mini if you don't
 hear RnB Black Diamond before
 it's a slight warmer than the Black Diamond
 and lack of transparence, and 3D feeling

 and I ever own cardas hpi 20 $US, it's very muddy
 less clear in high and mid and give you a muddy sound
 all of range

 if you have a chance to listen Black Diamond
 you will go back home, and get your old cable for sale

*[size=small]RnB Black Diamond is a happiness you can hear !!![/size]*


----------



## ajh

Hey Munkong ,
 I went to your link site but WoW it's real hard for me to follow the Thai language !. Any chance of you giving us a quick translation of what the link says .

 Many thanks Munkong ( from a fellow Hornet user )


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *munkong* 
_look at this link :
http://www.thaisecondhand.com/_board...EL3818636.html

 I sale it at the secondhand shop

 Zu pivot is a good mini to mini if you don't
 hear RnB Black Diamond before
 it's a slight warmer than the Black Diamond
 and lack of transparence, and 3D feeling

 and I ever own cardas hpi 20 $US, it's very muddy
 less clear in high and mid and give you a muddy sound
 all of range

 if you have a chance to listen Black Diamond
 you will go back home, and get your old cable for sale

*[size=small]RnB Black Diamond is a happiness you can hear !!![/size]*




_

 

Can you write alittle more about the rnb VS. cardas?

 I have the cardas (small reg ver and custom 20ft) and I would like to know where the cardas shined and where the rnb shined. also we are talking $17, vs $80? so......be reasonable with your thoughts...or if it was a true kill of the cardas and made it look like nothing then state what you think about both in terms of price,flexish,portable use, home use?? (if possible), and overall build quality, also the packaging to...

 thank you


----------



## Borat

bhd812, you should take a look at gpalmer's review of the RnB Diamond Mini for an extensive write-up of the cable's characteristics. He did a really good job on his review. 

 munkong is not a native English speaker. It might be a little difficult for him to communicate an in-depth comparison of the cables. But if you feel like doing it munkong, I would appreciate reading your thoughts as well. I like your reviews. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bhd812, pick the one that is more panache


----------



## munkong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* 
_Can you write alittle more about the rnb VS. cardas?

 I have the cardas (small reg ver and custom 20ft) and I would like to know where the cardas shined and where the rnb shined. also we are talking $17, vs $80? so......be reasonable with your thoughts...or if it was a true kill of the cardas and made it look like nothing then state what you think about both in terms of price,flexish,portable use, home use?? (if possible), and overall build quality, also the packaging to...

 thank you_

 

I will try to explain in English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (my English bad but you can understand if you try to read too)

 I ever own 5 of mini to mini
 1. cardas 20$us shipped
 2. van den hul D102 DIY 30$us 
 3. kimber cable Hero DIY 35$us
 4. Zu Pivot 30cm 70 $us shipped
 5. RnB Black diamond 89 $us shipped

 if not to compare with price 
 the rank IMHO is
 1. RnB black Diamond
 2. Kimber cable Hero
 3. Zu Pivot
 4. van den hul D102
 5. cardas

 and if compare with two brand between cardas vs RnB black diamond
 compare with sound quality not to compare with price
 test with same sorce, headamp, headphone, same file
 The all time winner is RnB Black Diamond

 good reason to believe is 
 - Black diamond look professional but not the matter
 - Both flexible 
 - Black Diamond is very very robust (not to discuss)
 - Cardas give a muddy all frequency, high not sparkle
 - Black Diamond give you* Transparant sound, airness, 3 dimension*
 - Cardas can't give you with these

 the only good sell point from cardas hpi is
 it's cheap and it have *"cardas"* word printed on the sleeve

 but if you want to compare with price
 sure ! cardas more cheaper, but it can't stay with you for a long time
 you will see Cardas's fault more than 1 or 2 or 3 in the future
 after you use it with a period time

 but you can live with Black Diamond for a long long time
 because this time I can't see any cable is better than RnB Black Diamond
*you never pay for new and new and new cable, 
 it's good for your wallet*





 my friend ordered Cable pro panorama
 it's price is more than 165 $us shipped
 it's not flexible, and too warm, not clear
 and he want to sale it only 90$us
http://www.thaisecondhand.com/_board...EL3921554.html
 he can't ship to worldwide, if you live in Bangkok you can buyfrom him





 can you understand my poor english
 try to read it again and agian

 god bless you


----------



## munkong

after look at your signature

*[size=x-small]oh! God.......Oh! Buddha [/size]*!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you can pay for best amp, best headphone, best sorce
 why you don't have best cable !!

*[size=x-small]it's a mistake[/size]*





 can't waiting for everything
 PM to RnB and order 1 or Black Diamond

 you will love me after you hear sound from it

*[size=xx-small][size=x-small]Hey !!! RnB (myo) don't forget to plus my commission in bhd812's total[/size][/size]*


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Borat* 
_bhd812, you should take a look at gpalmer's review of the RnB Diamond Mini for an extensive write-up of the cable's characteristics._

 

Just to supplement, here's my review of the RnB Diamond Mini:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* 
_Just as a preface, I’ve known RnB180 since I first came onto Head-Fi and still remember when he first tried his hands with cable making. Even then, he was already creating some of the sexiest cables around, utilizing his art background to bring some style to an otherwise drab mini cable market. I finally persuaded him to build me a mini-to-mini cable which looked absolutely fabulous with its white mesh flex over a white teflon braid geometry with double heat shrink into black chrome Neutriks. The cable proved to be more than just looks…it was fantastic sounding! RnB further refined the design and it became the Sky Blue which launched his Mall-Fi store. 

 Since then, I’ve also picked up quite a number of mini cables (all the usual suspects really) and dealt with all their various strengths and weaknesses, but did end up with what I thought was the end all of my mini cable quest and sold the rest of my cable collection, including the one RnB made for me.

 Flash forward a couple of more months. I start seeing all the rave reviews about his new Diamond Reference, and at the same time his own raves about his newly acquired portable DAC and amp stack. Wanting only the very best for his own equipment, he naturally went about creating the ultimate cable using his Diamond Reference, except it was shortened to the minimum length to reduce clutter and prevent snags when carried portably. Seeing pictures of his stack with this newly customized short length cable and how well it visually integrated into his system was just too much for me to bear. After a couple of PMs, I had my own prototype cable to use between my Coda Amp and Overture DAC as well. It is, in short (no pun intended), a simply amazing cable, and a true reference in the cable world. Fortunately for the rest of the people, he will probably be making this available through his Mall-Fi store. Here are pictures of this new little jewel:











*Construction*
 The build quality is impressive as can be expected from RnB, with a great choice in flex that has a nice texture, both tactile and visual, with an interesting reflective threading woven into the black mesh. The lavender colored braid within also adds a nice hint of color. The length of course is perfect, just long enough to make a graceful arc from the DAC to the amp. Unlike other cables, this one is so pliant that it doesn’t push up on the amp, allowing it to sit perfectly flat on top of the DAC (or vice versa) and without causing strain on the mini jacks…this is especially remarkable given the short length we are talking about. What I like about it is also the fact that it holds its shape even when not plugged in. The production run is likely to have either the Switchcraft or Neutrik gold tips which will prevent the wear and tarnishing that often afflict the regular Switchcraft plugs.

*Sound*
 In a word…WOW! The Diamond is aptly named, it is amazingly transparent, with chiseled notes, sparkly highs, and taut bass, it just allows you to see right through the music and appreciate its many facets. It is so very neutral and transparent that it just lets the music through without imparting its own character. The notes just emerge clearly and effortlessly with a vast amount of detail that previously just wasn’t there, or at least the cable somehow masked. There is also a very good sense of space and dimensionality with precision imaging and instrument placement. It’s shocking how well notes are defined in space with good separation and air. It’s really hard not to sit back and admire the vivid sonic landscape that these cables create. It’s truly spectacular and a reference cable in every sense. For those wanting a sleek design, reference quality sound, and short hassle free length with any DAP/DAC/amp combos, I’m sure RnB can be persuaded to craft one in the appropriate length, just badger him…it worked for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

The original thread is located here. It's a great cable Billy and RnB is a top notch guy. I've had the Cardas before and similar to other Cardas ICs I've tried before, I'm just not a fan of the sound signature (dark, bass bloat, grainy, rolled off top end).


----------



## bhd812

Thank you Borat, munkong, and oski...

 I honestly think you three put the value or buyers thought into great wording for a non-owner...or soon to be owner..hehe

 time to read some reviews now..


----------



## Borat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *munkong* 
_can you understand my poor english
 try to read it again and agian

 god bless you





_

 

munkong, you did a great job. I can understand your English. 

 Thank you for the review. 

  Quote:


 *[size=xx-small][size=x-small]Hey !!! RnB (myo) don't forget to plus my commission in bhd812's total[/size][/size]*








 

Funny!


----------

